# When can I pm a mod?



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

So how long do i have to wait to be able to pm a mod?


----------



## That 5hit (May 15, 2010)

what do you want?


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

To talk with a mod


----------



## That 5hit (May 15, 2010)

ok go ahead whats the problem


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

sounds like a trap.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

Not a trap Fdd but rather not post in public as it will just piss someone off before I get to an answer..Can you open pms FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> Not a trap Fdd but rather not post in public as it will just piss someone off before I get to an answer..Can you open pms FDD?


no, i don't have those powers. 

i think you need 25 posts or more to send pm's.


----------



## That 5hit (May 15, 2010)

just post like 30 or so post then you'll be fine


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

ok let me keep posting nothing posts


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

once im done you can close this thread


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

ill keep them all right here so you can dump them all


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

man I hate this 30 second wait between posts so dumb


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

this will take a bit to get 25 posts


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

17 more times and I can maybe do it


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

monkey balls and rabiit ears


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

little mz muffet sat on her....


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> So how long do i have to wait to be able to pm a mod?


at any time you can PM any one on the site, if they have that option open or not. all mods do so we can


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

i will not eat green eggs and ham...


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

my girl thats not correct it never has been there has always been a limit but some mods could lift it long ago


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

this is soooo boring posting nothing


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

11 more posts to go hopefully thats all


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> my girl thats not correct it never has been there has always been a limit but some mods could lift it long ago


im not always right...... just most of the time. and this time i wasn't right.... sorry


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

got booted off the site not nice


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

posting just to be posting


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

I might have to go pick up my pizza before I hit 25 posts


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

so all these posts and this thread can be purged when we are done here right?


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

getting closer ever so close


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

id say fuck it and ask FDD any way. whats this person going to do shot you threw the monitor


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

bert and ernie are not gay just fruitty basterds


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> so all these posts and this thread can be purged when we are done here right?


ummmmmmmmmm pizza i'llbring the beer


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

no but roll might if I post anything in public


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

and cookie monster likes the cookie too


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

clue as to why ...FF


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

FF is a dirty word here now adays


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

I may have said to much they will get me now


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

ah, i say fuck um if they can't take a joke.

two tears in a bucket mother fuckit.... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

ok 25 lets try now


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

so are you out to seek the truth....hahahahahahaha LOL


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

nope still cant pm yet get the standard message....
*TheTruthSeeeker*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

mygirl I am trying to seek the truth but I get stone walled when I do


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

ya you might be to new right now.youjust joind right


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> mygirl I am trying to seek the truth but I get stone walled when I do


follow me youg grasshopper i will show you the way. LOL


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

yes and no I joined in 2007 but now I joined in 2010 read your message I put in your area


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

I am hoping TheTruth will be set free


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

shooo bee dooby dooo


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

Im guessing I still need approval to pm as I hit the 30 mark and still going


----------



## mygirls (May 15, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> I am hoping TheTruth will be set free


me understand now bro.. hope things work out foryou.. good luck. your all right by me


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

and you by me just not free and I want to be but they wont let me


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

The gods that be are not keeping thier word so i seek release


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 15, 2010)

I come in peace and want to leave in peace man I need that pizza be back in a few


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Hmmm day 2 and over 35 posts and still not allowed to pm a mod or anyone nice


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Yawn so sleepy work sucks


----------



## M0de Grow (May 16, 2010)

ummmmm i think i had like 40 post and i could... idk but i think it might be like a time limit thing like a week or somthing...


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

well man Roll really got this site on lock down hell even the mods arent sure any more lol Im not hanging a week to ask my question guess gotta find a different way...used to be as soon as you signed up or a mod could open your account and approve pms ahhh the good old days when this was paradise


----------



## M0de Grow (May 16, 2010)

haha yeah i used to have a account on here before this one but that was only like late 08 so hahaha but stillman just leave him a vistor message or ask for a email? come on now think!!!!!!!! think damn it! haha


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> well man Roll really got this site on lock down hell even the mods arent sure any more lol Im not hanging a week to ask my question guess gotta find a different way...used to be as soon as you signed up or a mod could open your account and approve pms ahhh the good old days when this was paradise


i have never been able to approve pm's.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

I forgot who was the mod when I originally had signed up but I cvouldnt pm right on sign up but asked and they said hold on and 5 minutes later I was approved and was able to pm them..That was back in 2007 though lot has changed since then


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

lol roll doesnt speak to me so an email or message wont do me any good lol so i need a mod since they can speak direct to him or actually they could do most of what Im looking to ask to have done..Roll has changed and wont do what he used to say he would back in the day so just looking for a quiet go between trying to keep it respectful


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Im just wanting to tie up some loose ends and I would bet if FDD doesnt know who or what its about yet he could with a little bit of thinking on it so I just want to try and be nice quiet and ask politley on the side


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> Im just wanting to tie up some loose ends and I would bet if FDD doesnt know who or what its about yet he could with a little bit of thinking on it so I just want to try and be nice quiet and ask politley on the side


i have no idea what you are talking about.

seems like a bunch of drama coming.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Naa dont want any drama..look at my signature it will tell you


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Its just a simple easy request and then it could all be dismissed but for some reason its being fought and ignored


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Fdd unless you have an email that you use to talk then I could just talk there I tried subs email but thiink his is full with all he has going on in the world


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

i have no idea what you are going on about.


----------



## RedHairs (May 16, 2010)

NOTHING POST!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!

I only got to pg 2 of 7; so I'm sure some real talking is going on by now.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

posts are never removed. your user name will simply be changed to "guest". removing all your posts would leave holes everywhere. we have never "purged" posts. rollitup simply changes the user name. 

he is the only one who can help you with this.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

well if you could ask roll if he can.It can be done pretty easy and wouldnt leave holes he would just have to search posts started by me then drop those. Posts by me in others threads is fine if changed to anonomous..Biggest thing is removing the pictures which is real easy he just has to dump my personal online uploaded storage and it just wont show any images I uploaded anymore.Anyways if you could ask him if he will do this since I cant message him in anyway as like when I asked he got mad and just shut down on me. He's suppossedly a web designer but I have doubts as he doesnt know much of the basic stuff but this should be pretty basic and easy Ive done it fro other sites myself before just takes a little typing and coding.I only had posted as when i signed up i aksed and he had said yes for security he would remove all images and posts I never would have posted if he had said no from day one so just wanted to have him stand to his word Thanks


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

lol sorry redhair didnt mean to get people reading it


----------



## RedHairs (May 16, 2010)

TheTruthSeeeker said:


> lol sorry redhair didnt mean to get people reading it


Yeah, pretty hard not to click on when it keeps popping up at the top of New Post. No worries... best of luck! -unsuscribed.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

yeah can understand that the new setup isnt very convient to the users but what are you gonna do


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

sounds to me like he's already dealt with you.


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 16, 2010)

Actually he hasnt and thats the problem. He basically just covered his eyes and ears and pretended he didnt


----------

